

Appoint Susan Crawford as FCC Chairman - sethbannon
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/appoint-susan-crawford-fcc-chairman/73mtqt0q

======
davetroy
About this petition:

America is ranked #16 in the world for broadband penetration, speed and price.
Where high-speed service is available, it is often expensive and unreliable —
and frequently there is only one monopoly service provider.

The United States needs new leadership at the Federal Communications
Commission to help establish a competitive regulatory climate and to encourage
new entrants into the market. Susan Crawford has spent her career studying the
global telecommunications industry and has a keen sense of the history that
brought us to this point.

Ms. Crawford would facilitate changes at the Federal level which could help
America become the leader in global telecommunications innovation again.
President Obama, please appoint her as FCC Chairman in 2013.

About Susan Crawford: <http://ti.me/WWIMhU>

------
NatW
the recent Bill Moyers interview of Susan Crawford(for those who didn't catch
it yet): [http://billmoyers.com/segment/susan-crawford-on-why-u-s-
inte...](http://billmoyers.com/segment/susan-crawford-on-why-u-s-internet-
access-is-slow-costly-and-unfair/)

~~~
pasbesoin
Hadn't realized before, they also offer an audio podcast of the show:

<http://billmoyers.com/podcasts/>

And there is a full transcript, although I didn't enable JS to see/read it.

